# Loops on Recurve Bowstring Fraying?



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

Post a picture.


----------



## BoarTarget (Feb 9, 2013)

I attached it but I've also added a link here in case it's difficult for anyone to see: http://i49.tinypic.com/24n3ert.jpg


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like cheap nylon. That stuff just frays like that in my experience just by rubbing against the server. Upgrade serving material. Sorry to hear about your accident, hope you're on the mend.


----------



## BoarTarget (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm a total newbie in archery, so what material would you recommend using, and do I need to use a new string? Until I get these materials, does it look safe to use for at least one firing? I'm itching to shoot but I don't want to if I have a good chance of snapping myself in the face. Thanks, we're both just about healed, so we were both very fortunate


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Should be able to get some shooting out of that string. Looks like the serving tool frayed it.

You will have to get a new string--trying to re-serve the loop would be a royal pain. I like 3-D or Halo for end serving.

Chad


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

nice thing about recurves.......strings are DIRT CHEAP.... you can get a good flemish for under $20, or endless loop for like $15 

just get a new string and keep that cheap stocker for a backup. I use both flemish and endless loop, im not good enough to say ones better but my bow came stock with flemish string.


----------



## rtraff (4 mo ago)

anyone have any advice if this string is done and needs to be retired? Loop end appears to have a cut strand.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

You will need a Dacron string since the tips aren’t reinforced on the Polaris. Happy to hear you are feeling up to shooting again!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

rtraff said:


> View attachment 7752986
> 
> anyone have any advice if this string is done and needs to be retired? Loop end appears to have a cut strand.


Definitely needs replacing asap. 1st take a qtip or cotton ball and run it around the nock groove looking for rough spots. Looks like you will find one.


----------



## rtraff (4 mo ago)

SteveB said:


> Definitely needs replacing asap. 1st take a qtip or cotton ball and run it around the nock groove looking for rough spots. Looks like you will find one.


Thank you for the reply!


----------

